# Brake Dust Cleaner?



## laxcheeks (Sep 22, 2003)

Some time ago someone posted the cleaner they use for brake dust. Have done many searches and cna not come up with the thread. Anyone had good success with anything to break through the "black death".








Thanks


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

Bug B Gone works well. It is not harsh on the alloy rims.


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

I use to have the hardest time getting brake dust off my alloy wheels on my Porsche. Finally I found P21S wheel cleaner. It works very well on brake dust. They have two versions, a spray and spray-on gel. The gel is for "tougher" dirt. I use the gel. Here is a couple of links.
http://www.carcareonline.com/d...10404
http://www.carcareonline.com/d...10401
- cprauto


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laxcheeks* »_Some time ago someone posted the cleaner they use for brake dust. Have done many searches and cna not come up with the thread. Anyone had good success with anything to break through the "black death".








Thanks

The secret to this is to clean your wheels frequently so as to avoid a heavy buildup of brake dust. I wipe mine down every couple of days with a cloth and that seems to do the trick for me. Just my $.02


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

P21S Wheel cleaner is the best I've used, but keep in mind any wheel cleaner you use will remove wax. Since our wheels are painted, let me suggest that you wax them each time you wax the car, and then try using a good detailing spray to clean them between washes. Here's a link to One Grand Show Off. I prefer this brand it works really well for cleaning the paint, removing bird droppings, and cleaning brake dust off of wheels: http://www.carcareonline.com/d...10260


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I used greased lightning for my tires! I works great. You actually watch it turn from white to orange/brown as it eats away the grime!!!!!


----------



## starcitytreg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

Nice exterior color cgmb16 on your Treg!! In my opinion the best color of all bar none.


----------



## mudman2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Try coating your rims with REJEX


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Same to you starcitytreg! Do you have pictures of you white w/teak? I bet that is an awesome color combo!!!


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

I will chime in here as being against wheel cleaners. The problem is if you spray it on, then take a phone call and forget it's drying on the wheels. A quick way to ruin a beautiful set of wheels.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*

Very true. Wheel cleaner are all corrosive to some degree, and you have to use them on (i) wet wheels and (ii) never leave it on longer than the recommended amount of time. I only use it twice per year when doing my big semi-annual detailing, and the rest of the time I clean them with quick detailing spray which is harmless and helps immensly to remove dried brake dust. What stinks is I'm behind this year and I have to detail both cars in the next two weeks, when its COLD out.


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

I tried the P21S today (ended up washing my Passat and Porsche as well). The P21S worked best on the Porsche (must be slightly different brake pad material). The Porsche's front wheels were very black/brown from the brake dust. Without working very hard the dirt came off. The P21S worked very well on the Passat (brake dust came off without working too hard). On the Touareg I still had to work abit, especially on the front wheels. This was the first time I've washed the Touareg's wheels though (had it for about 3 weeks). End result is all three cars now have very clean looking wheels.








- cprauto


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (cprauto)*

Now, while there clean, if you get a chance throw some One Grand Blitz wax on them. The wax won't last as long on wheels as it does on the car due to the heat, but while it does last, it will make cleaning the brake dust off very easy as it will stick less.


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

Simple Green is about the cheapest, most effective wheel cleaner out there. Buy it in a huge gallon from Home Depot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eclou)*

How many ounces are in a huge gallon as compared to a standard gallon. Is it even bigger than an imperial gallon?


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (Ted K)*

Ok,
I went out and put the wax on the wheels. Should be a good experiment.
Thanks,
cprauto


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

"Flame suit on" ...
I read somewhere else on here that you can use the cooking spray Pam on the wheels after you clean them and it makes brake dust easier to clean off. Has anyone found this true?


----------



## laxcheeks (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

Thanks for all the input, I have a couple theories to try. As for the Pam, I think I will leave it in the kitchen. It's too cold here to detail the wheels right now anyway. 
Just hate when I see a nice X5 and you can't see where the tires end and the wheels begin.
Still have not seen many touregs around here in the hoosier state. Took a trip to Wisconsin and saw three in a matter of a few minutes on I94.
Thanks


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

I use Pam. It is very effective on my race cars with their highly corrosive brake pad residue. Should work fine


----------



## dnanorton (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

My BMW dealer gave me a gallon of "Wheelbrite" spray-on cleaner that they use at the dealer. I have tried lots of brands and this is the best stuff I've seen yet. I have used it on lots of wheels, and with many different brake pads. You might have to search for it online.


----------



## guitarrman (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (dnanorton)*

Rejex just doesn't work. I have it, used it. no difference. Any good wheel cleaner will work, you just want to avoid using those containing Oxylatic Acid, ( I may have mispelled this)as this will seep thru any blemish and the acid will attack the wheel and leave a white film behind, though interestingly almost all car dealers use such a product because it makes cleaning the wheels a spray on, hose off affair. Regradless, you have to use something to loosen the stuff up so it can be removed. Also, the dust is small particals of the brake pads containing metallic particals, so for those who just wipe it off, you are actually scratching the wheels by wiping it off as the dust is an abrasive containing those metal particals. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## RocketGuy (Jul 1, 2000)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

I've been using Blackfire Gel Wheel & Tire cleaner for years. It's very effective and does not contain some of the harsher chemicals in other wheel cleaners. I have used it as part of my regular washing on the OEM wheels of my TT, A4, and now the Touareg and have not had any problems with pitting or discoloration.
A description can be found here: http://www.properautocare.com/blgelwhticl.html and a comparison of products here: http://www.properautocare.com/whclco.html 
I use it with a long bristle brush, about two squirts per wheel does the job so the bottle lasts for months.


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

In the Porsche Club we've used Simple Green 50/50 with water for years with great results. It has the same PH as P21s but at a fraction of the cost. Use weeky with a soft wheel brush, never a problem.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (emo993)*

Use Simple Green or Orange Blast to clean them.
Then, go out and grab a bottle of Nu-Finish, which
is a polymer sealant that looks horrible on auto
paint, but works great with wheels. Apply one
coat per day for three to four days in a row. You
need to do it over a few days because the polymer
chains need time to cure and link up, it takes 24hrs
per coat. After that, you'll love how easily the dust
comes off. Visit the Detailing Forum in the Car Lounge
for more info.


----------



## Rennwagen1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (N2N)*

I will chime in here also. I own a detail shop and we use two products on wheels/engines. They are professional detailing products and are not available at you local Pep Boys, but if you have a detail supply shop near you, you may be able to buy it from them. First, and the most used product is called Red Hot. It is a concentrated degreaser _that must be diluted at least 4:1_That is 4 parts water to 1 part redhot. You can use this on wheels and tires as long as you don't use it in the sun, or on hot wheels.(you should never clean hot wheels anyway) If you get overspray on the paint, it will be fine as long as you wash it off fairly quickly(it is a degreaser, you will now have to wax you fender/door/hood again) This also works awesome on engine bays. It will clean up just about anything. I suggest using some sort of pressure washer if you can, it just make less manual labor for you. The second product is called Wire Wheel Acid(don't freak out) This was originally designed to clean old wires spoked wheels without using a toothbrush for 9 hours. _This must also be diluted 4:1!!_ If Red Hot won't clean it off your wheels, this will work wonders. You do not want this on the wheels too long, but if you spray on one wheel, wait about 10 seconds while you get the hose in order, you should be fine. This is also a great chemical for detailing engines. Get the corrosion off any of the metal in the car.(trannies look great/manifols/alternators/aluminum parts)I have been using these products for years on motors, wheels(alum/clearcoated/painted/powdercoated) and have never had a problem with them. Used correctly, you won't hate washing wheels or engines anymore!
This is my disclaimer: These are professional detailing product that can harm the finish of your wheels, paint, engine, ego, if not used correctly. If you source these chemicals locally, get the suppliers instructions on how to use them. It is not my fault if you mess something up. If anyone has questions, you can IM me if you want. Sorry for the length, but you asked.......


_Modified by Rennwagen1 at 4:32 AM 12-15-2005_


----------



## ibijo (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (laxcheeks)*

The real question is, after all these years, why can't VW come up with brakepads that don't go kaka all over on their car's wheels


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Brake Dust Cleaner? (ibijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibijo* »_The real question is, after all these years, why can't VW come up with brakepads that don't go kaka all over on their car's wheels

Well it isn't just VW. Almost all European cars seem to have this same issue. But my Chevy pickup doesn't. Of course, my Chevy pickup doesn't have Brembo brakes. Just plain old Delco (or such) discs up front and drums on the rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

P21S from carcare online.
there's also some sort of wheel acid that i've once stole from the detail shop of the dealership.
it works well. not only does it clean your wheels, it'll also melt away a layer of your skin. just make sure u wear gloves








and it's proven that high performing brakes will squeek and produce quite a bit of breakdust.
there you go






































_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 1:47 AM 12-15-2005_


----------

